# Construction Lasers = grid layout?



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

yes they make lasers that project 90 degree angles both horizontaly and verticaly. check Amazon, be prepaired to spend $600+ or rent one at hardware store.

cheapest I've found so far

http://www.toolbarn.com/spectra-5-2xl.html


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

no. a single line will start you off from there just make pencil marks on the ceiling and measure from those then snap chalk lines


----------



## abracaboom (Dec 27, 2011)

Draw the grid on paper taped to the floor, and transfer the lines (nodes) to the ceiling with plumb laser lines (or a plumb bob).

If you projected a grid onto a vaulted ceiling, the lines would be parallel all right, but the distances between them would change due to the ceiling's differences in elevation.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

As mentioned, you can rent a laser that will get you started with perfect right angles. You could turn a cheapy upside down and use a carpenters square and level to have it project to the ceiling.

The problem is I bet you $10 you don't have anything near square anywhere up there at cathedral level. Modern construction workers do not know what squares and levels are!!!! You seldom see them on jobsites anymore. If you lay the woodwork for your ceiling to a perfect laser grid? It is going to look hyper goofy.

You face the same challenge tile setters do on floors with walls that are not square. Where to adjust things to compensate. The only way to do this is the old fashioned way. Measure from all corners and at intervals in between. I would draw it with a scale on paper. Then decide where you need to leave square as you build your wood ceiling so the ceiling looks like it is supposed to when done and not with weird angles at the edges.

Love laser tools but this is not a place where their accuracy is going to help you. Like floor tiles, your ceiling materials are square to start? You will have to change that I bet. If you make the change as you go, nobody will ever notice. If you work from perfect square from the center and do not adjust as you go? The ceiling edges are going to be freaky.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

abracaboom said:


> Draw the grid on paper taped to the floor, and transfer the lines (nodes) to the ceiling with plumb laser lines (or a plumb bob).
> 
> If you projected a grid onto a vaulted ceiling, the lines would be parallel all right, but the distances between them would change due to the ceiling's differences in elevation.



That's the method we use when laying out pipe work on factory ceilings--

Layout is drawn on the floor---'god marks' transferred to the ceiling using a plum bob or a laser.


----------



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm not creating a grid, but Harbor Freight has a self levelling laser that can project horizontal and vertical lines, $50.

http://www.harborfreight.com/self-leveling-laser-level-92703.html


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

As hinted, the only problem with laying out on the floor and transferring to the ceiling? Unlikely they will match. I know I sound cynical but nobody cares with new construction. Nobody checks for square or even plumb as they frame from the floor up anymore. You could have a foot or more difference. You have to work only with the ceiling dimensions.


----------



## MNdiydude (Feb 2, 2012)

sdsester said:


> The problem is I bet you $10 you don't have anything near square anywhere up there at cathedral level.


That is what I anticipate I'm going to find. That's why I was thinking a laser that projected a grid or a square would give an immediate visual indication of where a wall traveled outwards or inwards, etc. You could adjust the "square" for best fit to the ceiling. Transfer marks to the ceiling. Then from there you could figure out your actual layout. 

The marks would mainly be to give you a frame of reference. In an odd shaped room with nothing parallel, I just think it would be helpful to see what you're dealing with before you start, versus trying to accomplish the same thing by stretching strings.

Doesn't sound like they make a laser that will do that. But some other good ideas were offered. Thanks!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

MNdiydude said:


> Doesn't sound like they make a laser that will do that. But some other good ideas were offered. Thanks!


I have not heard of one but it is a great idea. Imagine a device that could calculate adjustments for ceiling or tile layouts. Then project compensated "chalk lines"? What a time saver. Of course good tile guys can somehow look at a floor and know how much they have to fudge spacing as they go. 

Meanwhile, as you hang in mid-air, have fun snapping lines for the ceiling. Hopefully you are not way out of wack. I guess it doesn't really matter since you have to stretch the string anyhow---square or not. Do the layout on paper before you get up there.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

What kind of wood are you planning on installing on the ceiling? If it's real wood, say tongue and groove, it's not going to be perfectly straight anyway. Also, being it's T & G, it has a little built in adjustment room. I did all my shop walls with it and never used a laser. All the corners matched up and it looks straight and level. Take a good level, framing square, and a tape meausure and check your corners of the ceiling. 3-4-5 triangles will tell you where you're off and by how much. Than you can anticipate where you have to make your little adjustments along the way. Why don't you post some pics of the room you plan on doing.
Mike Hawkins


----------

